# Congratulations MichaelEdward!!



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

*Hearty congratulations to Mike for earning his 1st degree Black Belt in December!* 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Great job Mike! Care to post a bit about what the test is like or is that not for public disclosure?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 18, 2007)

Punk Rock, Bubba!  When were you gonna share? 

D.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Michael.  And not a peep out of him yet!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 18, 2007)

Congradulations on the promotion


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done, Michaelwhat a great milestone to have reached!


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you, each and all. 

On December 9th, Mr. Hogan tested and passed five candidates at our school. Prior to the test date, all of the candidates had to complete a quantity of rigorous physical activities; calisthenics, kenpo basics, continuous sparring and fighting rounds. We also had to prepare a personal form and a black belt thesis. There was, further, a written test.

On the test date, Mr. Hogan had all of us run all of the requirements for out belt level. For me, that was 151 self defense techniques, 11 sets and 7 forms. Mr. Hogan focused quite a bit on the forms. We each ran our complete series of forms several times throughout the test. The test itself was about five hours of activity. Everyone left with bruises. 

It certainly hasn't been a secret. I updated my profile on the 9th  

But, for all my strong opinions, I try to be a humble man. I feel personally rewarded from my hard work. And, because I see this as a step in the over-used metaphor of the 'journey', I guess I didn't see the need to ring my own bell, don'tcha know. :shrug:

Again ... thank you ... 

And, further, Kudos to the others at the test:

Dee H. - 3rd Degree Black Belt
Jim M. - 3rd Degree Black Belt
Jan R. - 2nd Degree Black Belt
Martin E. - 1st Degree Black Belt
Lastly, a special recognition .... Sharon M. - 3rd Degree Black Belt - Posthumous. :asian: Sharon was one of my teachers at the school. She had gone up the belt chart with Dee and Jim. She passed on at the age of 61, late last winter. She had all of the material for her 3rd black, and would have excelled at this test. My memories of her include her thumping me when I deserved it, and her patience in working with my on the Bo Staff Set. 

Thank you with sincerity, 

Mike Atkinson


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats Michael


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats on achieving such a great milestone and best wishes for the many that still lie ahead!
I am sorry to hear of your loss of your teacher.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you!

The posthumous award sounds like a nice touch.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Michael!  Now you get to start all over!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Way to go, Michael!  So, did you really think it would be kept a secret?  Just kidding!  Again-  congratulations!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations! It's a great feeling huh?


----------



## nlkenpo (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulation from the Netherlands Michael!!

Hopo to meet you sometime to see (and feel) what you're doing :mst: .

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats...Outstanding...


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats Michael.  Well done.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2007)

_Congratulations Michael!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

_​


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Michael!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats and well done


----------



## Brother John (Jan 19, 2007)

_*Congratulations, Michael!

*_Good goin!!  I'm glad to hear your hard work and dedication is paying off for you. 
I remember from my test, my favorite thing my instructor said after he handed me the Belt:
"Good. Well.....the beginning is over; now we can get down to WORK!!"

Keep enjoying the jouney Michael....it's ALL worth it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## crushing (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations Michael!


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

*Congratulations Michael! * 

Well done.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 20, 2007)

Go you dude!  Go you!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 20, 2007)

Well done sir! Congrats Mr. Edward. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread - congratulations! :high5:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2007)

Congatulations Mike; or, should I say Mr. Edward 
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2007)

That's Awesome!!!!!  Congratulations!
:highfive:  artyon:  :highfive:
​


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 22, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Congatulations Mike; or, should I say Mr. Edward
> Sean


 
Mike is fine ... always.

And it is Mr. Atkinson. 

Edward is my middle name.

michaeledward is an old stage name.

And, thanks


----------



## matt.m (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats are certainly in order Michael.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations, and all that good stuff...


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 23, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> Mike is fine ... always.
> 
> And it is Mr. Atkinson.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the dan ranking, Mike!

Stage name? Do we even want to know? {cues _Boogie Nights_ soundtrack}

Just kidding, Bro! :ultracool

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------

